# Seagate Manager



## HankDfrmSD (Feb 18, 2009)

For several years, I used a Seagate External Drive and a program called Seagate Manger to backup my files each evening. I liked the system because it resulted in just one copy of all my files in C:. I could, at any time, go to the folder in C on the backup drive where my file resided, and find the latest copy of any file in my computer. If I did not increase the number of files on my hard drive, my backup file size did not increase.

When I received a new computer with Windows 10 on it, I was told that Seagate Manager would not work, and I would have to use Seagate Dashboard. The problem with Seagate Dashboard is that is does incremental backups each day. That means the backup files keep growing, and to find the latest copy of a given file I have to either know when it was last changed, or do a time-consuming search, since every day there is a new folder with those files that have been changed in the last 24 hours. 

I decided to try an alternative solution: From my old Win 7 computer, I copied all the files and folders in the Seagate Manager folder in "Program files (x86)", put them on a flash drive and copied them to the Program files (x86) folder in my new Win 10 computer, hoping the program might work.

It does, but the starting window, where you pick the place to which you will back up files does not recognize my external hard drive.

I am wondering whether there are some dll files elsewhere in my old computer which I need to move and if so where, or is it that Seagate Manager will just not work in Win 10.

Any ideas?


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Hank

Sorry for the delay in getting an answer to you. I saw your post a few days ago, and took a look at few options, but so far nothing jumped out to suggest a perfect solution.

One thing you can be reasonably sure of, though: unless you are talking about a tremendously simple app (like some of the old DOS apps) - you generally can't cut-and-paste or copy-and-paste program files between computers anymore, especially between computers running different versions of Windows. Most of the programs rely on the Windows APIs that change over time, on settings stored in the Registry, etc. etc. Gets pretty messy pretty quickly. 

Depending on the size of your backups, if your backup storage is on a fast local connection, you could simply opt for a full daily backup, and delete the older backups according to a predetermined schedule. Most any backup program will do that for you. 

I'm generally so disappointed by local backup programs that I just do things manually (as far as local backups go). Online backups (& synchronizing) are so dead simple there's almost no setup or thought necessary. OneDrive, Google Drive, iCloud, DropBox, you-name-it. I do both local & online backups --- but I especially prefer the online backups for my business documents.

There might be a reasonably simple app in the Windows Store, if you are averse to Windows Backup or File History. 

If I hear any advice from my peers, I'll pass it along. Heck, you've probably solved this already, I'll bet!


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Don't limit yourself to windows store or seagate backup. There are plenty of paid and free options to do so. 

My 'cheap' method, which works great simply because I multi-boot from external drives is to keep two drives for each OS, then clone my working drive to the backup. The advantage is that I have a bootable drive that I can plug in for instant access. 

Can't think of a reason your external drive wouldn't be recognized in backup unless it is included in the back-up job.

what interface does it use?


----------

